
Ask HN: Why didn't this dupe get caught by the HN URL checker upon 'Submit'? - cdvonstinkpot
http://imgur.com/a/XueC5
======
ColinWright
The mods are working hard to make the dupe detector better, for some
definition of "better." Many very good submissions fall through the cracks, so
re-submissions are tolerated if the previous submission didn't get any
attention. Unfortunately, this doesn't take into account that the submission
may have got no visible attention because it's really not interesting, or it's
of no real value.

The net result is that currently there are many, many, _many_ duplicates,
sometimes exact, and sometimes just of the same story submitted over and over
again. I've stopped marked them, even though I find them more annoying than
any well balanced person would, or should.

I'm sure the current situation won't continue, and that something will be
done. However, you can assume that to some extent there now really is no "dupe
detector."

------
minimaxir
The auto-dupe detector was changed so that it only applies for submissions
within the last few hours. The other submissions was 3 days old in your case.

